# First two troops and hq for iron warriors



## Iron Warrior Tarn (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone have a good idea of how i should outfit my first two troops and hq for iron warriors?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah do you want help actually outfitting them or just a simply what units should I take?

If its the latter then 2 squads of CSM (maybe Las-plas) and a Lord is always a good place to start.


----------



## Iron Warrior Tarn (Jul 16, 2007)

how i should outfit, my first squad has a hvy bolter and a plasma gun


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Iron Warrior Tarn said:


> how i should outfit, my first squad has a hvy bolter and a plasma gun


im not wuite sure i understand whatyou are trying to ask. if they are the weapons your squad has, then they are the weapons that your sqad has to take?

personally, id go for 2x 6 las/plas with an aspiring champion if you want and have a lord or DP as the HQ


----------



## Iron Warrior Tarn (Jul 16, 2007)

I mean thats how my first squad is outfitted, but I still have another squad and a lord to outfit


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> Iron Warrior Tarn said:
> 
> 
> > how i should outfit, my first squad has a hvy bolter and a plasma gun
> ...



MIN-MAXER!!!!! CHEESEMONGER!!!!! OMFG1111!!!1!1


:lol:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> cccp_one said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Warrior Tarn said:
> ...


ZOMFG!!!!1111one Teh cheeszzz is 2 muhc 4 my brayn! o teh noes!!!!

well what can i say, the iron warriors have only 2 months left! 
as for the cheese, i learnt from the masters....


----------



## ThunderBolt (May 30, 2007)

powergamer alert. its people like you which give 40k a bad name.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol no its people that say stuff like "oh cheese, power gamer etc" that give 40k a bad name.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Has any of this helped for outfitting your second squad, Tarn? :wink: 

I think plas/HB is a good combo, for what it's worth. I have a similarly-armed loyalist squad who are a particular fave of mine.

Now, as to your second squad... do you want to arm them with CHEESE? Or with BEARDS? (I really hope you know what these terms mean, or I'm gonna look as daft as that lot of squabbling grots above!)  

:cyclops:


----------



## ThunderBolt (May 30, 2007)

please, put the cheese away. powergaming is neither nice nor clever, and as your member above pointed out so nicely...



cccp_one said:


> ZOMFG!!!!1111one Teh cheeszzz is 2 muhc 4 my brayn! o teh noes!!!!


is that really the sort of attitude that we need in the game. i mean one of the forum rules is no leet! advocating min/maxing to new players isnt insuring they have fun and get the most out of their army. really, the stated member should grow up and start playing the game properly rather than like an immature a$$monkey.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

He was taking the piss Thunderbolt


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Let him have his cheese, it'll be slapped out of his hands soon enough, then he might have to use skill.

Tarn- Bear in mind the Chaos Codex is being redone. Rumour has it your Troops will need 10 minimum to get a Heavy weapon.
Though consider GW sell CSM 8 to a box that's some nasty marketing trick- requiring 3 box's for 2 squads.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

ThunderBolt said:


> please, put the cheese away. powergaming is neither nice nor clever, and as your member above pointed out so nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm probably the only one who thinks this... but min/maxing is far more preferable to fight than some of the other stuff (like, say, a "normal" army). That being said, I don't do it. But six-man units are soft (as Space Marines go, at least) in close combat, and it's not exactly hard to fit six guys under a pie plate. They're welcome to their extra special weapons... funny thing about the game is that bolters still will kill more models. I can't think of a single instance where I haven't kicked a min/maxed army's teeth in for that simple reason... it's purely a matter of knowing what you're doing.



Anyway, back on topic. 

Two boxes of Chaos Space Marines, as they're currently packaged by our friends at GW who want more money, come with enough components to make eight models armed with close combat weapons, not sixteen! Those stinkers. Since you're doing Iron Warriors, though, that's not quite so big a deal. Particularly when you're going to have bolters in September whether you like it or not (and bolt pistols and close combat weapons, too, all on one model, so no worries!) I'd go ahead and give EVERYONE you can give a bolter to... a bolter. Go ahead and make both squads six bolters, a plasma gun, and a heavy bolter. 

Your HQ ought to be a lieutenant. Taking a lord in small games just makes your army have higher points to have higher points, really. It's better to take the lower-level HQ so you can play a balanced game (in a model count sense) as you get the feel for the game, rather than have someone who's been in the game long enough and knows that you don't take a model more than about 15-18 points tops in small games unless you absolutely have to, because you can't afford to lose 'em knock your teeth out. 

I'd do something like this for your starting core. It's 400 points, right on the button.

HQ/
-Chaos Space Marine Lieutenant armed with a plasma pistol and power weapon. Mark of Chaos Undivided, Spiky Bits, Daemonic Aura, Mutation, Strength.

Troops/
-8 Chaos Space Marines armed with boltguns and close combat weapons. One plasma rifle, one heavy bolter. Mark of Chaos Undivided.

-8 Chaos Space Marines armed with boltguns and close combat weapons. One plasma rifle, one heavy bolter. Mark of Chaos Undivided.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Encouraging someone to min/max not ensuring new players have fun, you have to realize that is entirely a matter of perspective. I happen to agree that it is not the best way to play the game but someone else might think it is the best thing since sliced cheese. It is all a matter of taste and people are allowed to express such.



ThunderBolt said:


> please, put the cheese away. powergaming is neither nice nor clever, and as your member above pointed out so nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is a forum rule but it mainly refers to people who use it continuously in there posts, typing out 'you are' as ur and such. Cccp was doing it jokingly in response to my post above and that is fine. If you feel someone is breaking rules and such, please report them to the mods but otherwise there is no need to correct them. That is what we are here for. Please refrain from personal attacks in the future.


*The Wraithlord
Heretic High Council*


----------

